# New Unrefined Shea butter co op



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

HI everyone,

I'm trying to get a shea butter co-op going between this group and the yahoo group mentioned in the other thread. It's be from the Agbanga group - so you can read about shea butter on their website. Need to cover 90#, the price comes to $4.70/lb + the flat rate box. Please send me a private email if you want to add your name and #'s wanted. I'll get a list going and keep the group abreast as to the tally. If I get enough together to make the order I'll then ask for payment by *funded* paypal, check or MO but I can't do CC's, even thru paypal. Any questions or comments? Liese


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

The list is now at 45#'s, need another 55#'s to make the order


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OK we're at 75#'s - any other folks want to get in?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Now up to 92#, I can place the order when we reach 100#'s mark.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Yippee! We're almost there!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

At 100 # - in fact going over but I'll have to call about that. Anyway I'll be sending out private notes for payment over the weekend. Liese


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Had a couple of people ask for enough shea to now be looking at ordering 150#'s - the commitments are at 130, so we need 20# more in orders. Agbanga wants to help us out price-wise but not increase their labour costs so that's why we need to order in the 50# increments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

How many pounds fit into a flat rate box?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been told 10# fits in a flat rate - someone mentioned this on the [email protected] list.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, that was fast, just got in the last 20 lb order needed to close the gap. I'll be sending pm's to all here who committed to the co-op. Thanks folks!

Well, I can't add, still can take another 10# if anyone is interested!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, the co-op is now filled.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, the co-op did finally reach 200#'s - there will a a small price decrease and for those that have already sent checks, I'll put your refund in the package. It's only a couple of dollars per but still every little bit of savings helps.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Update: many payments are in but I'm still waiting on 2 from this group - if you haven't sent a payment please contact me privately - thanks


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ordered the shea butter on Monday, estimated to get to me in a week and then I'll start filling orders, will post another update when orders going out.


----------

